
Google Cancels Support for Robots.txt Noindex - iamnothere
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-robots-txt-noindex/314961/
======
iamnothere
I should have just linked to the official post:
[https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2019/07/a-note-on-
unsuppor...](https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2019/07/a-note-on-unsupported-
rules-in-robotstxt.html)

------
melchi
Thanks, long awaited.

